# towary z marką sieci



## anais111

Please, help me translate:

Towary z marką sieci
Handel markami własnymi
Sieci handlowe

I've got my guesses, but I don't know if they're correct.
Thanks.


----------



## Thomas1

anais111 said:


> please, help me translate:
> 
> towary z marką sieci
> handel markami własnymi
> sieci handlowe
> 
> i've got my guesses, but I don't know if they're correct
> thanks


Hello anais111, and welcome to the forums, 

Please provide some context for your terms (sample sentences and/or definitions) and if you have your guesses include them too, this makes the job for our forer@s easier and you are also more likely to get what you're looking for. 


Tom

PS: it's also good to make separate threads for each term.


----------



## ogqozo

Well, "sieci handlowe" is a plural of "sieć handlowa" - SUPPOSE it's just a network of big markets allover the country. Like Geant, Tesco etc.

"Towary z marką sieci" are the products with the brand of the network. So, when you sell a product like Hellmans ketchup in Tesco, it's another brand. But if Tesco makes their own ketchup, this is it.

"Handel markami własnymi", well, I suppose it once again refers to the topic of what I described above. So, it is selling the products of the network's own brand.

That would make the sense for me, but depending on the context, the meaning might be different of what I do think.


----------



## anais111

Welcome everybody,
I don't think they need a context, but ok, if you insist.

Według rzecznika Tesco towary z marką sieci są nawet o 40% tańsze, bo producent nie ponosi kosztów reklamy.

Zaporą dla handlu markami własnymi może stać się ustawa o zwalczaniu nieuczciwej konkurencji.

Przeciwko tej ustawie protestuje organizacja reprezentująca największe sieci handlowe w Polsce.

Now my guesses:
towary z marką sieci - chain's brand goods
handel markami wlasnymi - own mark (brand) trade
sieci handlowe - trading networks


----------



## slowik

anais111 said:


> Sieci handlowe


 
Retail chains? 

If you are a translator you should try special forums for polish-to-english translators which I think will be more helpful in the future.


----------



## anais111

Dear ogqozo,
I know what does it mean, because I'm Polish as you can see, but I need translations. Anyway, thank you.


----------



## Thomas1

anais111 said:


> Welcome everybody,
> I don't think they need a context, but ok, if you insist.
> 
> Według rzecznika Tesco towary z marką sieci są nawet o 40% tańsze, bo producent nie ponosi kosztów reklamy.
> 
> Zaporą dla handlu markami własnymi może stać się ustawa o zwalczaniu nieuczciwej konkurencji.
> 
> Przeciwko tej ustawie protestuje organizacja reprezentująca największe sieci handlowe w Polsce.
> 
> Now my guesses:
> towary z marką sieci - chain's brand goods
> handel markami wlasnymi - own mark (brand) trade
> sieci handlowe - trading networks


How about:
store/own brand merchandise/goods/articles - towary z marką sieci 
store/own brand business - handel markami wlasnymi
trade networks/chains - sieci handlowe


Tom

EDIT: As for the context I wasn't insisting but rather trying to get something that could help us. It is, btw, stipulated by the rules which I'm sure you will have read once you got registered.


----------



## anais111

Thank you Tom and Slowik for your help,
Tom, it was a joke with that 'insisting' - you are all very correct and I only wanted to be correct as well, of course I've read all the rules, do you want to examine me?


----------



## ogqozo

anais111 said:


> Dear ogqozo,
> I know what does it mean, because I'm Polish as you can see, but I need translations. Anyway, thank you.



Wybacz, nie zauważyłem ;|.


----------

